# Access: Datensätze vergleichen



## ihop (9. November 2004)

Hi

Muss zur zeit 2 Spalten von 2 Tabellen vergleichen!
sprich: habe 2 Spalten in jeder sind in etwa so um die 3k Datensätze nun soll eine Abfrage gemacht werden die die 2 Spalten mit einander vergleicht und ma die zahlen ausgibt die in der anderen tabelle nicht gefunden wurde!

habe schon googel und so benutzt leider ohne erfolg 

danke schon mal im voraus 
euer Ihop


----------



## boeckerl (10. November 2004)

willst du nur die zwei spalten einer Tabelle vergleichen oder die 2 Spalten einer Tabelle mit den 2 Spalten der anderen Tabelle?


----------



## boeckerl (10. November 2004)

wenn du nur zwei Spalten einer einzigen Tabelle miteinander vergleichen willst ist der SQL Befehl eigentlich sehr einfach:

SELECT *
FROM tabelle1
WHERE spalte1 <> spalte2;


----------



## ihop (10. November 2004)

so habe das mal ausprobiert 
leider war das nicht ganz was ich ma vorgestellt habe.
die 2 spalten haben haupsächlich die gleichen daten sätze und die gleichen sollen nebeneinander stehen und die wo er nichts gefunden hat soll neben einen leeren feld stehen so das ich es gleich erkenne!


----------

